

Far Cry 2:  The game as art, game mechanics as art - angelbob
http://www.gamecritics.com/guest-critic/far-cry-2-second-opinion

======
prawn
It's a very flawed game that with tweaks could've been superb. The landscapes
and settings are very good, but it should've been more like an African version
of Grand Theft Auto complete with innocent bystanders going about daily life.

------
Super_Jambo
Having not played FC2 I don't really know what story that is told so well by
the game mechanics is! Any one clear that up?

~~~
gb
It's not really the impression I got from playing it, it just seemed to me
like they made a sandbox game and then remembered to throw some cutscenes and
missions in at the last minute to break up the driving around and getting shot
at. Perhaps I'm just cynical, but that was my take on it... don't get me wrong
though, I actually quite liked playing it. I just thought the story side of it
was very rushed.

edit: Oops, I didn't mean to reply to your message. The game story is a bit of
a jumble. You start by chasing this arms dealer (The Jackal mentioned in the
article) but spend at least 2/3rds of the game running errands for two
factions in a civil war (they both offer you missions and you can choose which
to accept). I've tried playing it twice but never made it too the end, it gets
a bit monotonous by hour 20. That's mainly because you don't care about your
foes or allies in the game. Unlike the author of the article, I ascribe that
to completely uncompelling and irrelevant storytelling rather than careful
manipulation.

